# Oregon Knife Collector's Show



## Noodle Soup (Apr 2, 2017)

Its next weekend in Eugene! There are a fair number of custom kitchen knife makers with tables at this one and the "theme" this year is paring knives. It is also a good chance to see the Forest Bowie, a knife that Jim Bowie probably really owned.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll be there on Friday and Saturday, just wandering and loafing about.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 3, 2017)

Stop by C9 and say hi!


----------



## skewed (Apr 3, 2017)

I am pretty ashamed to admit, I have never gone to it... I live here in Eugene (short walk away). Work and kids eat up so much of my free time. I will try to make it this year; maybe one of my kids might be interested in joining me.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 3, 2017)

I've been to everyone since the very beginning back in the 70's. Tends to be a reunion with a lots of long time friends.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2017)

I think I will bring a box of my spare Carter's, Takeda's and Watanabe's that will probably stay under the table for all but those that know what they are. Nothing burns me like putting out the good stuff and having people act like there should be a sign saying "your choice, anything in the box 50 cents"  And Carter always has 2 or 3 tables at this show.


----------



## pleue (Apr 5, 2017)

you have multiple spare carter's takeda's and watanabe's? What stall are you gonna be at ?


ahhh whoops, guess I should read first..


----------



## nwdel (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll be stopping by C9 for sure, I'm just a short walk away too skewed over in Friendly area.


----------



## ryanjams (Apr 6, 2017)

wow, didn't know we had so many eugene heads in here! I will be through on Saturday morning :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Haburn (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll be over at H16...


----------



## nwdel (Apr 6, 2017)

Haburn said:


> I'll be over at H16...


I'll bring some snacks


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 10, 2017)

Many thanks to all you forum guys that stopped by my table to say hi. Hope you like those knives.


----------

